# RDP options behind a firewall



## rninow (Jun 9, 2011)

If there a method of providing RDP connections when port 3389 is blocked and Security staff fights the waving of the restriction. Have tried unsuccessfully to use Remote Desktop of port 80 to a Terminal Service Gateway. This is blocked by content filters that prevent RDP connections. I don't really understand the actions of a content filter but presume it is similar to the ActiveX filtering in Internet Explorer 9. 
I guess the question that really needs to be addressed is - Is there an alternative that is similar in operation to Remote Desktop or VNC but secure enough to be waved by Security and still provide the required connectivity?
I have a couple of user connections from inside a government facility that require these types of connections to meet Federal mandates for oversight. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

This being a US Government PC, you should have plenty of IT people to assist you in this question.

BG


----------



## rninow (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes there is a lot of help but no solutions. Security won't budge from the position that RDP is a security risk and our contractor staff won't budge without security being onboard. The basic irresistible force meeting the immovable object. All of which gets me no closer to a solution which provides my users the ability to perform their required tasks.

:4-dontkno


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

As you said there are restrictions placed on the PC/System, which means there is nothing we can do to help. Our forum rules prohibit it.

The only thing I think you can do, is talk to the boss and see if you get them to look into it. Not to mention, by passing their restrictions on your own, could cost you your job.

BG


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Consider recommending products like logmein, hamachi or teamviewer which do not require port forwarding.


----------

